

NASA EPOXI - Hartley 2 Close up imagery - bradfordw
http://epoxi.umd.edu/

======
bradfordw
It's like a peanut of ice!
[http://epoxi.umd.edu/3gallery/ENCOUNTER/IINMVUAXF_6000002_00...](http://epoxi.umd.edu/3gallery/ENCOUNTER/IINMVUAXF_6000002_001_001.jpg)

